# What if we're holograms?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a mind-bending article about string theory and the possibility that "people and the world around us are actually a 3-D holographic projection of two-dimensional data that exists outside the accessible universe."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100529/ap_on_hi_te/us_string_theory_for_all


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

We need mobile holo-emitters so we travel "off the Holodeck" and see who is pulling the strings...(Star Trek Voyager reference).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If that's true, then I want to reprogram my holodeck so I can retire comfortably now


----------

